# SOG II



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sog-Dahman are bringing out an updated version of their toilet vent system imaginatively called SOG II.

No full English info yet but the main differences to the old one appears to be a floor mounted vent as opposed to the older toilet door version giving more flexibility where you can mount it, a quieter fan and an improved filter system.

>Click here<

It's being launched at the Dusseldorf Show (On now until 6 Sept) and should be available from Jan 2010 in Germany, probably later for UK.

Pete


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

Can I ask what a SOG loo is please? seen titles about this before and never really understood.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Sog for Roamingsue*

Roamingsue
A SOG is a device fitted to the toilet waste unit. It has a electric fan which is externally vented through a carbon filter. This allows air to be drawn from inside the van bathroom through the toilet and filter to the outside.
Advantages are no or few smells inside the van and best of all no chemicals in the waste unit.
Change the filter every 12 months and your neighbours won't complain.
Hope that helps.
Bob


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You also need a strong stomach when emptying it. Or being behind somebody empting one.
Not for me.

Andy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Nothing to stop you fitting a S0G and adding toilet fluid.

Best of both worlds - no smells when using B0G and fewer smells when emptying.

That's our approach.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*SOG*

Hi

Don't be put off by anyone saying that a SOG'd toilet is smelly to empty.
I have had one for the two years that we have been full timing. It is smelly at first but very quickly you do not notice it. It also saves a fortune on the old chemicals that you have to put in if you are SOGless.

My best advice would be get one. It cost me £120 to buy including fitting and I have saved that in not buying chemical several times over.

Also you do not get any smells whilst sat on the throne!!


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Sog'd toilet is smelly to empty.
I have had one for the two years that we have been full timing. It is smelly at first but very quickly you do not notice it. It also saves a fortune on the old chemicals that you have to put in if you are SOGless.

My best advice would be get one. It cost me £120 to buy including fitting and I have saved that in not buying chemical several times over.

Also you do not get any smells whilst sat on the throne!![/quote] BEST THING WE HAD FITTED AFTER THE CAMOS AUTO SAT DOME( OR THE HEIGHT EXTENSION TO THE SHOWER AS I TELL PEOPLE WHEN THEY ASK WHAT IT IS)*


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

you can buy 500 doses of toilet fluid for £120, I can see the repayment if you are fulltiming, but for 6 weeks use a year, and an average of 3 refills a week. (18 refills per year)

The repayment for the average user is 27 years

and thats not taking into account a new filter every year.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I got this environmentally friendly / money saving / back saving tip from a German neighbour last Autumn.
Use cheapest fabric softer (€1.00 / Litre) to control smell / empty every day.   
I don't have a SOG (yet) but the aroma when I open the vent is light and airy while my wallet is significantly heavier.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Has anyone got one of these new type Sogs ?

Are they worth waiting for?

We particularly didn't have a Sog fitted with our French dealer to our new van as we new these would be available soon.

They are available in Germany for 139 euros.

Helen


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Koppersbeat said:


> Has anyone got one of these new type Sogs ?
> 
> Are they worth waiting for?
> 
> ...


Helen, we haven't got one but Sog have released a pdf doc with some photos that might give you a rough idea of how they are installed....

>Click Here<

The only benefit over the old one that I can see is if you don't want to drill holes in the door, are tight for space around the cassette or if you use an awning and the cassette door is on that side.
If/when we fit one it will be the old version.

Pete


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I fitted one last summer.One of the best things i have fitted.I have been guilty of buying some useless bits of kit over the years(some costing far more than a sog)but this was one of my better ideas.Easy to fit and NO SMELLS when using the toilet.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

The beauty of a SOG to us is that you can empty the tank every day without the cost of refilling with chemicals, so the tank doesn't smell and isn't too heavy. The other real advantage is that you can empty it into an ordinary toilet and it is environmentally friendly.

P&L


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

As I have said before on a similar topic BioMagic and a Sog is the best option. No need to empty every day, no smells at all (in or out). No need to feel embarrased when empyting.

This system has worked for me for 3 years and not one complaint.

Cheers

Alan


----------

